# Tanning problem...white spots....HELP!



## godfreygirl (Aug 26, 2008)

*I hope I'm posting in the right spot...it says "facial" Skin Care Talk, but I couldn't find another forum for this subject. My problem? I've been tanning outside slowly using a very good sunscreen this year and am getting a nice tan except for an area on the front of both legs that have small random white spots....this keeps my tan from looking even. They are not raised bumps....just white spots.*

*Has anyone else had this problem, know what's causing it, or know how to fix it? Thanks a bunch!




*


----------



## KatJ (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a very defined line on my left arm where my tan just stops. I think it's a pigmentation issue. Maybe you should try rubbing a little self-tanner on your spots.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 26, 2008)

I get this sometimes when I tan a lot in tanning beds. It usually goes away when I stop tanning so often, try not to tan as much as you've been and it should start evening out with the rest of your skin.

I'm not sure what causes this but it's never been permanent for me.


----------



## godfreygirl (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thanks for letting me know it's not just me with this problem. The self tanner thing didn't work though...it just made my tanned parts darker, the spots darker...and they were still uneven. But it's nice to know it's not permanent. Now that all the pools are closed, I think I'll lay outside for just 10 minutes on each side every other day. Maybe that will even it out. When we go to the pool, we tend to stay all day...sun screen or not and that may have been too much. Thanks for the input.*


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2008)

I was told the white spots are "sun spots." It's basically it's a fungus on the skin, and they show up when you've been tanning. I used to get them when I went tanning. Mine have since gone away. Here's some info:

Quote:
There are many people who indulge in personal tanning for a number of reasons. This can range from helping Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD), aiding in skin conditions such as eczema or psoriasis, or even to prepare themselves for a pending holiday vacation on a sunny beach somewhere. No matter what reason a person may have for the purpose of tanning, precautions and preventative measures should be exercised to avoid any over-exposure or abuse of a tanning bed. White spots from tanning are just one of the many results that spark questions from those who utilize tanning beds.
* Skin Pigment*

In some people, white spots will appear after prolonged exposure to UV rays either from the sun or from tanning beds. There can be a genetic trait in the skin that causes these white spots from tanning since these cells do not produce melanin and therefore they are unaffected by the tanning process. This idiopathic guttate hypomelanosis is a genetic disorder that disables the skin from keeping pigment. White spots show up more when tanning makes the skin around them darker. There is no cure for this form of white spots.

*Medication*

Some medication will make a person's skin extremely sensitive to UV light. Birth control pills are just one of these many medications. The skin can tan very unevenly, producing what looks like white spots from tanning due to a number of medications. Before you fill any prescription at a pharmacy be sure to talk to your doctor or pharmacist and let them know that you tan either occasionally or regularly so you are well aware of any side effects that you may experience.

*Fungus*

White spots could be the result of a skin fungus preventing the UV rays from entering into that patch of skin cells. This is a non-contagious form of fungus that is caused by the combination of sweating and heat directly on the skin. Prescription drugs, lotions or even using an anti-fungal shampoo on the skin can help eliminate the appearance of these white spots in order to try and get a more even tan.

* Pressure Points*

When lying down in a tanning bed there are a number of pressure points that will have a decrease in circulation due to the nature of the position of your body in the tanning bed. Locations such as the shoulder blades, hipbones, or elbows can produce white spots from tanning since they are most likely to have continuous contact with the tanning bed during your session. In order to try and eliminate the cause of these type of white spots, regular movement and switching positions in the tanning bed will help those pressure points from being focused on for the duration of your tanning session.

The most important thing to remember is that if you start to notice white spots from tanning or any other irregular skin conditions, contact your doctor immediately for examination. You do not want to self-diagnose yourself and end up deciding that your problem is not a big deal when it very well can be. Be sure to talk to a medical professional about any skin irritations or irregularities that you may have.

*SOURCE*


----------



## shordee80 (Jan 24, 2013)

i had the same problem my tanning salon told me its from having to much yeast in your body ... to cure it is odd but works they said to go buy head and shoulders dandruff shampoo and use it as a body wash everyday you shower .use a rag and scrub it on everywhere until bottle is empty and you will not have the spots any more .. if you go to your doctor they can prescribe you the medication but its like $800.00 for the antibiotic .. so basically your body has dandruff lol hope this helped ya


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've heard the same thing as shordee80 said - anti-dandruff shampoo applied to the spots can help the infected skin area. However, I've been told that you should put the anti-dandruff shampoo on the spots for about 15-20 minutes, then rinse off with warm water. Do this one to two times a day and you should see results. Another option is using hydrogen peroxide on the areas. Hydrogen peroxide will be more intense on your skin than anti-dandruff shampoos would be, so if you use this avoid sun exposure for awhile afterwards.

Good luck!


----------



## stellamandy96 (Mar 21, 2013)

For treating such type of skin problems I use honey. Why because Honey has some unbelievable natural health benefits. It can be used for boosting the immune system, reducing allergies, improving digestion, treating acne, healing wounds and much more. It has been used therapeutically for many centuries but has been receiving more interest lately as researchers have begun to discover scientifically the unique healing properties of honey and how is can be used in modern medicine.

I use consume one teaspoon full of honey daily in the morning and some times I use this as my face pack and let it sit for 15 min. I hope it might be useful to you.


----------

